# Woodworking Calculators in Excel Free Download



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a lot of woodworking calculators I've had for many years. They've saved me a lot of time and frustrations over the years. I've added them to my free furniture plans site so anyone wanting them can download them. If you have one or a better one and would like to list it on my site just let me know.

Here is a list of them. Enjoy and if you have any problems let me know.

Board Foot Calculator
Drawer Box Calculator
Door Cut Calculator
Compound Miter Calculator
Toe Kick Calculator
Arc Calculator
Raised Panels Calculator
Arch Formula Chart
Run-Rise Calculator
Invoice Template
Project-Cut-List Template

Download here:
https://traditionalwoodworking.org/calculators/


----------



## brain7 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing! Using them is easy enough. I'm glad that it will save my time. Good luck to you!


----------



## MagicSawDust (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Have bookmarked the page.

Can anyone explain what a *board foot* is please? My understanding is that it is related to buying raw (unprocessed) lumber from a mill.

Assume that the term 4/4 actually means on inch thick, 6/4 = 1.5 inches and 8/8 = 2 inches thick.

Does anyone know how this rather quirky form of measurement came about - no offense, just curious.

Originaly from South Africa we used cubic meters as a measurement, which is length multiplied by height by width.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Tony, a board foot is a volume of wood that is 1 foot by 1 foot by 1 inch thick. 144 cubic inches or 0.0024 cubic meters.


----------



## MagicSawDust (May 27, 2015)

> Tony, a board foot is a volume of wood that is 1 foot by 1 foot by 1 inch thick. 144 cubic inches or 0.0024 cubic meters.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Thanks for that, Dan, makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Does not work for me. Wonder why?


----------

